# worlds biggest track



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Fantastic track (now in San Fran) but no way the biggest.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

At that time it was built and installed (Aug 2007), it is/was the largest permanant track. I'm guessing the giant race held in the british gym boasts the biggest track...

But so cool anyway. What slot-dreams are made of.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Agreed on that last bit.

A must-do if ever a slotter finds themselves in SF.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry to hear he passed...r.i.p.greg...


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Anyone Can Build A Big Track.greg Without Doubt Had The Best.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

He had one heck of a layout. Wished I had lived close enough to enjoy an opportunity to run on it as well as to meet him. One of the ultimate HO fanatics. rr


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Not to split hairs, Guinness Book records Greg's as the biggest "Permanant" indoor track and the LeManns ("Sectional" track) in Britan is the largest.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE=H.O. racer;2613189]Not to split hairs, Guinness Book records Greg's as the biggest "Permanant" indoor track and the LeManns ("Sectional" track) in Britan is the largest.[/QUOTE]


Clearly there are some Smart People in the Guinness Records organization. They side stepped the whole issue of which type of layout is more relavent by giving both permanent and temporary tracks their own records. Each type has its own merits. Now, there is no need for anyone to argue that their favorite type is "bigger". The UK clams the temporary curcuit crown and the USA owns bragging rights in the permanent circuit arena. This is further proof that we are two nations separated by a common language. That concept is as applicable to HO racing as it is to the English language.

There is one final fact to consider. When one thinks of great 1:1 scale racing curcuits, does one usually name a temporary street curcuit or a long standing permanent course? Exactly! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Greg's track is a 174ft.? routed track which is a dedicated layout (can not be altered) and the LeManns sectional track is temp. (assembled, used for the event, then taken down after the 24hr. race).


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The HOLM track is 233', and an experience like no other. Not quite sure how this got turned into a jingoistic pissing contest, I merely wanted to correct the thread starter's original premise.

To compare the HOLM layout to a street circuit is just silly. I would refrain from any further comment until you drive it. I plan to come to SF in the next few years, and if the track is still there I will join Brad, Greg, Jason and Rick B (any others?) in being able to make a meaningful comparision.

But both are clearly wonderful and all the other crap is just that, crap.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd love to drive both.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I wonder if its possible to work out a full list of people who have....


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> The HOLM track is 233', and an experience like no other. Not quite sure how this got turned into a jingoistic pissing contest


Try reading the second post in this thread, Oh that's right, YOU posted it.

This was just a guy trying to give a little credit.
This happens to be the anniversary of Gregs passing, so you may want to back off a little on the pissing contest.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

afxgns said:


> Try reading the second post in this thread, Oh that's right, YOU posted it.
> 
> This was just a guy trying to give a little credit.
> This happens to be the anniversary of Gregs passing, so you may want to back off a little on the pissing contest.


What he said.

Give it a rest already.

Mike


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*As you sow so shall you reap*

Or read this posting, by you, on the "What I would like for next Christmas (hint to Racemasters)" thread.

"I guess he meant the R8 racing car, _although given the love of street stuff here, maybe not._ Anyway, as the R10 is more current I am glad Racemasters are doing that."

Deane, you are clearly a bright chap and you know a lot about the hobby. However, you have quite a knack for demeaning US tracks, US car interests, etc. The quote above is a very typical example. These remarks elicit the type of response one would expect and then you plead that you are subject to "jingoistic" attacks. I once tried to mediate between you and M.G. on SCI when you bemoaned the _cookie-cutter _nature of 4x8 tracks in America and touted the awesomeness of your club's multi-table temporary curcuits. The first paragraph of my post in this thread was another attempt at mediation. I added the closing comment out of the frustration born of yet another example of your tendancy to belittle all things American. We are a very dirverse group of people who share a comon interest in HO racing. Things go more smoothly when we celibrate this diversity than they do when somebody expresses a "my way is the high way" attitude.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I am not attempting to belittle anything, least of all not because it is American.

My original post was merely made to correct the oft-quoted error of the KSR being the biggest track. I gave no thought to which country the KSR happens to be in, and no thoughts to specific tracks that are bigger (there are several).

I also did not imply that the KSR, by NOT being the biggest, is therefore not the best either. There is a very good chance, in terms of HO tracks at least, that it is.

Similarly, the street car vs racing cars thing has nothing to do with America, or any other country. I like the R8 road car above, and loved my recent test drive, but the other R8, the racing one, is a truly awesome machine which would for me always look better on a race track (any scale).


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

HO Racer stated above that it is indeed the largest indoor track according to Guinness. I don't know why you would count a clip track as being the largest when clearly anyone could step up and do it.

Why is it you always need the last word?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Because people make assumptions I guess.

Where did I 'count' a clip track or any specific track? I never mentioned the HOLM track, it was not even on my mind, that was your assumption.

I love the 'anyone can step up' thing. A real throwaway line that could be applied with equal casualness about tracks like the KSR.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

That's right, keep it up, you're popular enough in the community as it is.... I didn't mention the HOLM track either, who's assuming now?

So you're saying that anyone can step up and make a a 174' continuous rail track now? ANYONE can put together a clip track, children can do it. What people do to them afterwards is what is impressive. Not everyone can route out a continuous rail track.

Keep up the pompous jerk routine, it's helping you a lot.... And please make sure you respond with something clever, we wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Many of the really big clip tracks out there could not be done by children. Just as with the KSR, it takes a lot of time, dedication, skill, luck and money. If we did decide to talk in specific terms about the HOLM track, it is not really a click track and I doubt there are many kids who could build it, let alone wire it up.

I don't see the relevance anyway. All I said was the KSR is not the biggest slot car track in the world, and I stand by that. I have not claimed anything further.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

martybauer31 said:


> Keep up the pompous jerk routine, it's helping you a lot.... And please make sure you respond with something clever, we wouldn't have it any other way.


I think he likes being the punching bag on all of the dl's.

Is there a punching bag emoticon????????

Mike


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*on a different topic*

Ok, I'll take the thread in a different direction. *How about these running around ANY track?* The unpainted one is resting on the MegaG chassis. The painted is resting on a Tyco Pan.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I got your PM and responded to it Gary.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Love your Gargamel avatar, Fastlap........Too funny.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

fastlap said:


> Ok, I'll take the thread in a different direction. *How about these running around ANY track?* The unpainted one is resting on the MegaG chassis. The painted is resting on a Tyco Pan.


[email protected] cars, do you cast those??


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

dlw said:


> Love your Gargamel avatar, Fastlap........Too funny.


Yeah, I decided I needed a avatar and picked that one from the site's list. Although, grey the hair out, and it isn't too far from what I look like.....:freak:
You should see my Moparts avatar. It's the head shot of Darth Maul......:devil:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> [email protected] cars, do you cast those??


Funny you ask.... Why, yes I do!! :lol::lol::lol:

I did the Tyco based R8 a couple years ago and sold a bunch. I haven't decided if I want to adapt it for the MegaG and bring that one back, or do the unpainted version you see in the photo. The Painted version is not as angular, but alittle oversized for the chassis. The unpainted fits better, but isn't as accurate as the painted. I hope that jibber-jabber made sense?


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Those are some beutifull shells.
Please let us know if we can buy some.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice Gary. I love the R8 on the tyco pan chassis. Looks great. Dave.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I think he likes being the punching bag on all of the dl's.
> 
> Is there a punching bag emoticon????????
> 
> Mike


As far as I'm concerned, The "Cartman" emoticon is pretty much "spot on" to coin a phrase.

Pip pip cherio and all that........:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

MAN, that's gotta be the biggest track I've EVER seen!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The biggest "slot-tard" ever...

I believe the UK holds that particular record.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Biggest...largest....whateverest....*

Both tracks have their records permanently chiseled in stone. They were both absolutely incredible achievements, and the creators of these wonderful tracks have been honored accordingly. Can either track record be broken?? Yes!! They both can. Given the appropriate financial backing, even a slot-tard like myself could do it. But to bicker back and forth over which is better is rediculous!! While they share a common interest (slot cars) they are two totally different types of tracks. They shouldn't be verbally sliced and diced over trivial points of view. Instead we should be applauding the track's creators desire to do what they did for the hobby and hope that their achievement's publicity will inspire more people to pick up a controller and have some fun!!! 

That being said... Deane, I hope you take your trip to the US. I hope you enjoy your trip to the museum to check out Greg's track in person. Sadly, we can't do the trip to the UK to check out your award winner. I personally would have enjoyed seeing both. 

UtherJoe


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Well, both my better half and I fell in love with California when we were last over, whilst being somewhat underwhelmed with KLAX, so if we come back it will probably be to San Fran and a holiday based around that, as last time. The plans to go and live in California are on hold for now, but if I get to drive the KSR just once that will be enough.

For the record, I agree that it is silly to spat about which is the better track, just as it is to divide everything along lines of nationality, and I have not done either.

Just out of interest, why can't you come over to check out the HOLM track?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Because I'm here, and it's there...*

Well sort of. Will it be set up again as an annual sort of thing? 

I don't travel Deane. I have never been in a plane, and never will. My traveling has always involved 18 wheels, and it wasn't a holiday. I'll probably never get to see Greg's track either, unless the lottery Gods start favoring me, or I get myself back into truck driving again and find myself laying over in San Fran. Even then it's a logistical nightmare securing affordable modes of transportation to get around to see stuff. With all the driving I've done already, I have regularly passed up on chances to see the sites unless they were visible from the interstate. Do I regret it now?? Sure do. Would I make the same mistake again?? More than likely. If I were to hit the happy trail once again, I think I would be more interested in meeting the friends I have made here more than anything. They rank much higher on my list of what I want to see!! Maybe someday I'll get the opportunity to see the things I missed, and the people I would like to meet..

UtherJoe


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well said Joe.They are apples and oranges.Katzspa is the biggest permanent landscaped track and the HOLM track is the largest temporary.I thought we stopped fighting with the British years ago.It was just a little tea party.Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*It wasn't all bad..*

Thanks Tom.. Driving trucks isn't all fun and games, but once in a great while it has it's perks... One of the companies I drove for had an account for a while with Yokohama tires. Mostly passenger car tires. But once in a great while, I got to do something really cool. The first one of them race car tire loads was the best, and ended with one of the worst mistakes of my life. I was sent to Sebring raceway in Florida to pick up a load of tires. I got hit with this load instead of going home. The TM was with me. It also was our first trip to California, and we loaded up the truck with souveniers in Arizona, not thinking of the near future. The load delivered at Laguna Seca, and we had a blast walking around the pits!!! We saw Tim Allens Saleen, Justin Timberlake's car, plus there was talk that the tool man was there! If his pit area wasn't cool enough, his banquet trailer was mind blowing!!

If we were smart, and hadn't blown all our money, we could have stayed at the track all weekend, saw the races for free, and took the load to the next race track!!! But 20/20 hindsight kicked in, and with little cash reserves and no room in the truck for any more momentos, we decided to leave. What a stoooopid mistake!! We ended up laying over for the weekend, and didn't get the tire load to the next track!! Those tire loads gave me to some great memories... With them I got to:

Drive on part of the Sebring track..
Drive into the infield at Laguna Seca...
Drive on part of the track at Limerock...
and Drive into the infield at Daytona..

I guess this makes up for being 180 miles away from the Grand Canyon, less than 20 miles from MT. Rushmore, less than 80 miles from old faithful, less than 3 miles from Bourbon St in New Orleans, etc, and never taking the time or the little expense to see them. Maybe next time out on the road I'll rearrange my priorities... I got some great pictures of Laguna Seca, but they're all in storage.... bummer!!

UtherJoe


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

As far as seeing the KSR, I've seen and driven on it once, What a thrill.

And for northern Ca. All I can say is................ Don't go!
I went for the first time in '01. Flew into SF, saw the warf drove over the Golden Gate, and headed for the Avenue of the Giants. That was it, I will not rest untill I figure out a way to live in this place. 
It will ruin you for life!


----------

